# ibew 353



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys, i am currently a 3rd year apprentice and been out of work for a few months, I have finished both my intermediate and basic level trade school, i want to finish my apprenticeship and keep going in the union, Can i apply straight to the hall? I am asking because the jac only does 1 intake a year and that is for new apprentices, any advice would be great.

thanks!


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

any suggestions ?


----------



## Toronto (Jun 22, 2009)

You are better off doing the rest of your apprenticeship non-union IF you feel that you are learning the trade properly. If you have been running coreline for 3 years its time to leave. Once youre licensed call the hall and speak to an organizer, they will set you up.


----------

